# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Names of Mitochondrial DNA haplogroups

## foryouandme

Some haplogroups are still left without a name. I think it's good to use names when discussing a particular haplogroup (unless referring to subclades), it helps to avoid confusion with Y-DNA haplogroups. I wish Y-DNA had names to.
*

A (Aiyana)

B (Ina)

C (Chochmingwu)

D (Djigonasee)

E (Emiko)

F (Fufei)

G (Gaia)

H (Helena)

I (Iris)

J (Jasmine)

K (Katrine)

L (Lara)

M (Manju or Malaxshmi)

N (Nasreen or Naomi)

O

P

Q

R (Rohani)

S

T (Tara)

U (Ursula)

V (Velda)

W (Wilma)

X (Xenia)

Y (Yumi)

Z* 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven_Daughters_of_Eve

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Real_Eve

http://www.ancientrootsresearch.com/...ap-I-home.html

http://www.thecid.com/

----------


## foryouandme

*The Seven Daughters of* *Ursula*
*
U1 (Una)

U2 (Uta)

U3 (Uma)

U4 (Ulrike) 

U5* *(Ursula)*

*U6 (Ulla)

U7 (Ulaana) 
*

----------


## Elistariel

H1 - Hope
If any of the other H subclades have names, I'm unaware of them.

----------


## Nasturtium

I don't know of any names for the subclades of mtdna J, but here are my suggestions:

J1b - Jayla (supplanter, to follow) Most linked with the Neolithic expansion, her daughters came to Europe as the ice age receded and became firmly established. Many other migrations of J1b were to follow.

J1c - Julene (youth - Basque) I don't know exactly where J1c originated, but I suspect it could be in Basque country or in the alps, possibly. 

J1d - Jale (Turkish female name) I don't know much about J1d but looking at Mitosearch the only J1d's report being of Turkish origin. 

J2a - Jennifer (white wave) Indigenous to Europe, originating during the Ice Age. 

J2b - Jian (arabic/muslim for life) Probably more common in the Near East, and in Muslim Europeans, they carry the C150T mutation linked in some populations with longevity. (J2a's carry it as well).

----------


## Carlos

> J1c - Julene (youth - Basque) I don't know exactly where J1c originated, but I suspect it could be in Basque country or in the alps, possibly.


I asked my mother and she says the Alps.

----------


## Goga

> I asked my mother and she says the Alps.


Is your mother a scientist? This is a sincere question.

----------


## Carlos

She never lies. It is a new technique in the genes of each is the whole truth and information, even if it is thousands of years ago, all you have to do is get the information and if the person is not contaminated from different external information will be easy to get the truth.

----------


## Taranis

> She never lies. It is a new technique in the genes of each is the whole truth and information, even if it is thousands of years ago, all you have to do is get the information and if the person is not contaminated from different external information will be easy to get the truth.


Carlos, stop talking in riddles.

----------


## Carlos

> Taranis
> Carlos, stop talking in riddles.


I do not speak in code, the truth is very simple.

----------


## Elistariel

> H1 - Hope
> If any of the other H subclades have names, I'm unaware of them.


I need to make a correction, it's H1* that is Hope. I had almost forgotten I was even part of this forum.

----------


## foryouandme

I got the names from Bryan Sykes, Stephen Oppenheimer and haplogroups I and W websites. I posted the links at the bottom.

----------


## Carlos

Why male haplogroups have no name, this is sexist the seven daughters of Eve is like trying to make a harem think that until no names of the sons of Adam.

----------

